# What seed is it?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I buy a mix that is apparently made up of the leftovers from a number of other mixes. It has until recently been cheap and has a wiide variety of seed and pellets in it.
The thing is my pigeons dig through this seed and throw most of it on the floor looking for the seeds they like. I thought the seed they were after was the red dari, but I have just found out that the recent food that I brought also has red dari in it and they are not very interested in it. There must be another seed in there that they are really keen on, and because the bag has no ingredients list I cannot tell what seed it is. I want to buy them some of this particular seed as a treat but I am not sure what it is, does anyone have any idea what seed they would be so keen to find, practically ignoring the rest of the mix?

I know this is a hard question to answer, but I would appreciate any informed suggestions that anyone might like to make as I can use the information to try and work it out by elimination.

Thank You.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If your birds are throwing seed around a lot, then you can buy or make a feeder that they can't do that with. Also, you are feeding them too much. They can afford to be picky because they know that you will give them more. Get a feeder they cannot throw it from, and leave the seed in there until they eat it all, and they will. If you look up what is in the different pigeon mixes, or wildbird mixes that the company makes, they often have pictures of the different seeds. I would not however, give them more of the favored seed, as this just enables them to keep doing this. They need to learn to eat everything if they are to have a more balanced diet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is a list of ingredients that Purgrain uses in their mixes, including pictures of the different seeds. It may help you to identify the different seeds.
http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I am getting stricter with them because of the balance of their diet, but it would be nice if I could find the seed they love so much to use as a treat. I may be able to identify which seed they are eating from the pictures thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They love chopped unsalted peanuts, or safflower seeds. Makes a good treat.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you want them to eat a varitey, using their feed grains as treats may be hard to find alone.. unsalted chopped peanuts is used as a treat because they go mad for it.. given in small amounts as a treat though becasue they are fatty.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

After trying many different things as treats I have come to the conclusion that pigeons from different areas like different things. Its like we would like a big fatty hamburger and chips if we had been traveling and had not eaten for a long while, but we would eat something tasty for a treat. I find the outside pigeons go mad for peanuts, but they are in the cold and may not find decent meals for days at a time, but my inside pigeons almost ignore peanuts because they are well fed but they do like to dig out the tasty seeds from the mix. I will keep ordering small amounts of single seeds with my big bags until I hit the jackpot. I have found a couple of nice single seed suppliers here in the UK.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why feed more of what they already have, if well fed..they really don't need treats.. to add to the seeds try something different like chopped greens or shredded carrot.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I do need to get them to eat more greens. The things I have had the most success with is sprouted cress, they leave it to grow out and then start eating it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not just pigeons, but nearly all birds love chopped peanuts. If yours don't, then I really think that it's because they just don't know what they are. Once they start eating them, they too would love them. I guarantee it. I have birds come in that won't touch them, while all my others are fighting over them. So I mix some in the dish in their box, knowing that eventually they will try them. Once they do, they all love them. You just haven't gotten them to really try them. Try again. Mix them in with their feed. When you put down the feed, sprinkle them on top of it. 

As far as greens, if you chop them small, most do love those too, and they are good for them, and carrots, chopped fine.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I got a chance later today to put in some orders for vitamins and some nice foods if I can find them. I will order some quality peanuts and try them again, and I will try a small amount of greens and see how we go, I am desperate to get some vitamins into them through as this time of year they tend to look a but under the weather.


----------

